# Trailer battery w/trickle charge



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Have any of you, who have batteries in their trailers to run exterior lights, came off your trailer trailer wiring to set up a trickle charge for the battery? If so, how did you figure which wire to use off it? 
Any tips on them, to throw an inline fuse in, a switch to stop the charge when in use... etc... 
thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you mean you want to charge off of truck charging system, you better have heavy duty alternator on truck. I would some type of cutout switch or you have to leave truck run whole time. prob would have to run a wire


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, my plan was to charge off truck when driving. Mine does actually have a heavy duty alternator. But wouldn't plan on charging while lights are in use, which where I'd probably put in some sort of switch to break open the charge.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you don't switch it it will drain truck battery. Prob have to run a wire off the back of altenator, to trailer to use for charging


----------

